# Playground sale



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Anyone looking for a playground, this is on sale, really in expensive, only $6.95, but who knows for how long








Amazon.com : Penn-Plax Bird Life Wooden Playpen – Perfect for Cockatiels and Conures – Large : Pet Toys : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : Penn-Plax Bird Life Wooden Playpen – Perfect for Cockatiels and Conures – Large : Pet Toys : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, Cody!

I already have several playgrounds for my birds — but l can never have too many, especially at a price like that 😄

I snapped one up right after seeing your post and it will be arriving on Saturday!*


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

I actually bought one!!

It was worth about $7 
It's held together with wood glue that strangely had no adhesive qualities.


----------

